# Is a mixture of 50/50 sand and eco earth safe?



## Soli (May 26, 2013)

Just a quick question, been fussing with my euathlus red's substrate. I wanted a substrate that would stay dry and I could see her on better (more light colored). I mixed sand with eco earth (coconut coir) and it came out a nice color and consistency. Is it safe to use this?

Thanks


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 27, 2013)

It isn't inherently unsafe.  She may just dislike the consistency.  I keep mine on coco fiber, and I keep the area by the water dish slightly damp.   I find she prefers a bit of humidity over bone dry.


----------



## MarkmD (May 27, 2013)

I agree, not completely unsafe, but as the above poster mentioned, it's better with 100% cocofiber/eco-earth.


----------



## Rhodin (May 27, 2013)

Try it, worst case your T refuses to stand on it and you have to change it. If your T seems not to mind then you can leave it and be happy


----------



## Soli (May 28, 2013)

Eh, the sand has completely separated from the eco earth and looks pretty bad. Plus she's doesn't seem to enjoy it, I'm changing it


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 28, 2013)

I have found that, if I want a sand mix, peat or top soil work far better than coco fiber.   I would keep it straight coco fiber for now and mix again when you gain some husbandry experience.


----------



## josh_r (May 31, 2013)

try mixing 1 part clay to 2 parts sand and 1 part cocopeat. slightly alter it until you have a nice light loamy soil that holds it´s shape well. this is far better than using just coco fiber or peat.


----------



## Soli (May 31, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I have found that, if I want a sand mix, peat or top soil work far better than coco fiber.   I would keep it straight coco fiber for now and mix again when you gain some husbandry experience.


Thanks for the tip! Originally I was going to use topsoil but was not sure what variant did not have chemicals or fertlizers. Does it have a specific name?



josh_r said:


> try mixing 1 part clay to 2 parts sand and 1 part cocopeat. slightly alter it until you have a nice light loamy soil that holds it´s shape well. this is far better than using just coco fiber or peat.


Thanks, might give that a try next time I change her enclosure


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 31, 2013)

I just look for onw that ia organic and lista all the ingredients.  Nothing with pesticide or reprocessed wood (in case cedar is used).


----------



## josh_r (May 31, 2013)

You can always find a good loamy clay mixture outside somewhere and "cook" it to kill pests and use that. 
That suggestion always tickles a lot of egos


----------

